# Live in Madrid, November 2000, Honky Tonk Bar



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

*Sam Bonee, Live in Madrid, November 2000, Honky Tonk Bar
*
My band Sam Bonee played in Spain from 1997-2001, with acoustic trio, rock trio and solo shows, I probably played about 350-400 shows.

I had lost this recording for some time as a computer of mine crashed. I found an amazing program to recover lost files, Getdata.com and was able to recover it! I´m so pleased.

this recording was done at the Honky Tonk bar in Mardrid. http://clubhonky.com/sala/galeria-de-imagenes/sala
the website is in Spanish, so the link is to the photos. it´s a pretty well respected bar there. I played in other spots, and was fortunate to open for the band Trane at the Moby Dick! that was supposed to be our turning point. well it wasn´t and we disbanded 4 months or so after.

this recording is live off the floor. I was so fortunate to meet the Drummer Andres Abuin. trained in at Musician´s institute hollywood he is a machine. the bassist is from Cuba and was living in Spain at the time.

All the songs are original.

*NOW the Gear!! (only if I knew then what I know now!)
*
*Guitars*

prs custom 24
Gibson LS special green with p90
USA tele with bucker in the bridge
El Degas set neck explorer (this is where my affair with the El Degas brand began. Too bad I never changed the dimarizios in there or I´d still own that one today!)


played with an engl 50 watt combo (man I never used that thing to its potential!!)

had a Rat pedal, whammy and a korg (something) 1000 multi effects.

Anyway, I thought I´d share it. the timing seems good as Davetcan is selling that georgeous PRS and it made me nostalgic about my old one (which was purple flame). I know that Alien Nation, Stand Away and Speed with Her are surely that PRS of mine.

I hope you all enjoy. it´s been 15 years now!!

https://soundcloud.com/the-hurley-jam/sets/sam-bonee-live-at-the-honky-tonk-madrid-spain-nov-2000


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

I still think you sound like Bill Murray.
Only listened to the first two so far.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for listening. Do you mean the actor??


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

yeah.

[video=youtube;ZIRyWlPi7Fc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIRyWlPi7Fc[/video]


----------

